# Great News



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

I had a TT and central lymph node dissection last Thusday. I heard from the surgeon this morning. The pathology results came in, the tumor was small 1.1 cm, all six of the lymph nodes removed tested negative for cancer. At this time except for periodic check ups and tests, no further treatment is warranted. hugs4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Woo-hoo!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's awesome news!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kacot said:


> I had a TT and central lymph node dissection last Thusday. I heard from the surgeon this morning. The pathology results came in, the tumor was small 1.1 cm, all six of the lymph nodes removed tested negative for cancer. At this time except for periodic check ups and tests, no further treatment is warranted. hugs4


That is just absolutely the most wonderful news! How are you feeling? Are you on thyroxine replacement yet? If not, when do you go for labs?


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats! That is such good news.

Ann


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks all! Andros, the Dr. Put me on.125mg levothyroxine . So far I am ok. Immense brain fog lifted about 1 week post surgery. I do crashed in the afternoon, but that is getting better. I am not scheduled for any labs until my six week post op check up. I was on extra calcium and VD, but the surgeon told me I could drop it back down. I am noticing a pins and needle effect in my hands and feet, but not around my mouth. Does anyone take their synthroid at bedtime? If so what were your experience?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kacot said:


> Thanks all! Andros, the Dr. Put me on.125mg levothyroxine . So far I am ok. Immense brain fog lifted about 1 week post surgery. I do crashed in the afternoon, but that is getting better. I am not scheduled for any labs until my six week post op check up. I was on extra calcium and VD, but the surgeon told me I could drop it back down. I am noticing a pins and needle effect in my hands and feet, but not around my mouth. Does anyone take their synthroid at bedtime? If so what were your experience?


It almost feels like a re-birth; doesn't it??? Amazing that that nasty little gland is so responsible for good health and/or bad health. And when it is bad, it is really bad.

No experience taking thyroxine at night but I always urge everyone to do what suits them the best.


----------

